# Are you hooked to the internet?



## themacko (Jun 28, 2002)

This was kind of interesting topic brought up in my sociology class.  How many of you are actually 'hooked' to the internet?  I don't think I am.  All I really use it for is class work and macosx.com.  Then again, when I have nothing to do I always find myself migrating here.  Very odd.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jun 28, 2002)

im mildly hooked on the net, i dont have withdrawl symptons when im on holiday but i do go on for 1-2 hours every night.


----------



## uoba (Jun 28, 2002)

hooked... rather connected via LAN (Logged-on All Night)


----------



## Izzy (Jun 28, 2002)

I don't think I'm hooked to the net...my time online pretty much depends on what is going on.  If I'm really busy or have a lot to do, my online time goes way down.  If things are slow and there's no work to do I either read or hop on the net while watching TV.  

If my girlfriend lived closer to me then my online time would probably drop to almost zero though...LOL...there would always be something to do or places to go ;-)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm pretty much hooked, but mostly because I have nothing better to do than go online...


----------



## evildan (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm hooked, there's no way around it.


----------



## Yoda700 (Jun 28, 2002)

A terrible condition, Web addiction is...


----------



## xoot (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, i'm hooked too. It's an addiction. But not a really bad one.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 28, 2002)

I suffer from Summer-Break Addiction. 
Nothing to do, so I go online =)
During the school year though I'm not on nearly as much.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 28, 2002)

I am hooked... I love making the internet.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 28, 2002)

I sometimes go without things, just to prove to myself that I can, and to see how dependent on it I am.

For example, I went without drugs for about a month a while ago- no dope, no alcohol, no caffeine.  Alcohol was a little tricky, just because of old habits.  I once or twice forgot I wasn't allowing myself drugs, and just about had a glass of wine or something.  No danger of forgetting I wasn't having caffeine; that was frightful.  I am addicted to coffee, that's for sure.

Since getting a high speed connection, I haven't tested myself on that addiction for any meaningful period...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 29, 2002)

I am not hoocked...I just have nothing better to do (or am bored to do it ) --- good example -- 2 years ago I went to greece for 4 months almost... I only used the internet 4 times to check my email and empty spam lol


----------



## Trip (Jun 30, 2002)

They should out-law internet usage. It's like a drug, you start with a little because everybody's doing it...but then you realize it can give you things you've never had before...then you decide you *need* it because without it you have nothing to live for...then your brain doesn't work without it...then you...you...you...


Sorry, couldn't resist posting that. My name is Trip and I'm a net-a-holic.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *I suffer from Summer-Break Addiction.
> Nothing to do, so I go online =)
> During the school year though I'm not on nearly as much. *


yeah, same here, but i am always online, either on the web or playing a game online (counter-strike)


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *My name is Trip and I'm a net-a-holic.*



Good one. Net-a-holic.


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 1, 2002)

I see that just over 20% of the voters in this poll are liars...


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2002)

That or they're in denile. 
SINNERS!

*runs into corner of room to hide*


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

I thought you would all say yes when you got Mac OS X...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 28, 2003)

you bet I am, ALWAYS logged in, I sleep like 3 or 4 hours a day so I spend a LOT of time online... My life (and work) is online so yeah I am an internet addict... AND proud of it!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 28, 2003)

I know *you* are addict kXn ...


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm too hooked to the internet! However, I don't think that being hooked to the internet is a bad thing... Other people just read books... Other people just make sex each and every day for at least couple of hours... Others jogging... Others go to a cafeterias, bars, pubs, etc for hours and hours... Others work overtime because they cannot stand their miserable lives... Others do this and that...

I think you get the point... To me the net is one of the most amazing ways to learn stuff, loads of stuff!!! However, I think the true addiction of anything is when you do what you do with no real measure and for no apparent or if you prefer "logical" reason! I think a net junky is someone who goes on the net for more than 6-8 hours each and every day just to play online games or just to view porn  

Us, greeks have a saying: Everything with measure! (I think this is the translation to the original greek archaic version  )


----------



## Arden (Mar 29, 2003)

I consider the Internet to be an invaluable tool and sometimes a vast toy, but I am not addicted because I can spend time offline if I have something else to do.  I don't have to spend 24/7 online, much as I'd like to.


----------



## toast (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm a web-a-holic too. Even though, like themacko, 75% of my Web time is studies and macosx.com (plus two other smaller forums), I'm considering myself addicted.

I have a clue to say I'm addicted: even in London, far from home, I could not resist in connecting to the Web to check mail, and forums 

And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARDEN* ! Congrats, congrats, congrats.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 29, 2003)

I am hooked to my Gameboy Advance SP! 
i went for a week with out even touching a computer X.X


----------



## Androo (Mar 30, 2003)

yea,  i'm hooked on Internet. I went to rehab for a few years,  but it didn't help. i'll be ok. [cries]. [well, not really, but you know, it makes it more dramatic] [but i use the internet a lot if that's what you mean, i'd suck without the internet, i've had it all my life!] [bye! i like these [ ] thingies].
Androo[.].


----------

